# Switch vers l'iPad Pro



## Chococed (9 Septembre 2017)

Bonjour à tous,
Cela fait maintenant quelques temps que j'envisage de repenser ma façon d'utiliser mon ordinateur et ma façon de travailler.

Avant toute choses je vois dresse le portrait:
Je possède actuellement un MacBook pro de 2011 (les derniers qu'on pouvait ouvrir, avec superdrive et non Retina), un iPad Air et un iPhone 6S.

Aujourd'hui, force est de constater que j'utilise mon MacBook uniquement pour télécharger (légalement) quelques films, et décharger la carte sD de mon reflex pour faire quelques retouche (tres tres sommaire ) de photos.

Autant vous dire que je ne m'en sers quasiment pas, et que je passe la quasi totalité de mon temps sur mon iPhone. J'avais délaisser un peu l'iPad air, gérant la plupart de mes mails sur l'iPhone ou mon ordinateur Dell au bureau.

Mon travail m'emmene souvent à etre en déplacement sur certains sites, pour faire des réunions. À chaque fois, je me trimballe mon ordinateur DELL vieillissant, tributaire d'un chargeur et d'un partage de connexion avec l'iPhone.

Depuis quelques temps, l'idée me trotte d'envisager l'achat d'un iPad Pro, encore plus avec iOS 11, pour une utilisation personnelle et professionnelle, ceci me Permettant d'avoir un confort au niveau mobilité.

Voici mes besoins:
- traitement de mail
- traitement de texte (Word. Excel et PowerPoint)
- gestion de calendrier,
- tout le reste que l'on fait avec un iPad ou iPhone : Facebook, Instagram, surf, film de temps en temps...
- je veux aussi me simplifier la vie avec l'appareil photo. Je compte acheter un compact (je suis amateur en photographie, pas professionnel), et je souhaite pouvoir décharger mes photos (adaptateur ou wifi), faire quelques retouches sommaires

Le but étant de ne plus utiliser mon MacBookPro vieillissant , de n'utiliser mon ordinateur Dell qu'au bureau (logiciel de paie etc...), mais d'utiliser au maximum l'iPad Pro et gagner en mobilité.

Du coup, je souhaiterai avoir votre avis sur mon achat:
- iPad Pro 256go: quel format ? 10,5 ? 12,9 ? Wifi ou wifi+4g ?
- clavier Apple
- Apple Pencil

J'aimerai avoir le retour des personnes qui ont totalement repenser leur façon d'utiliser un ordinateur, notamment qui ont ont choisi de délaisser le MacBook Pro au profit de l'iPad ?

Car c'est vrai qu'en terme de coût, on se rapproche des premiers MacBook Pro 13 pouces (sans Touch bar). 

Mon critère étant la mobilité, je dois avouer que ces derniers MB sont très beaux et tres fins également... (surtout comparer à mon mabook Pro actuel...)

J'aurai aimé tester cette configuration d'utiliser un iPad avec mon iPad Air que j'ai actuellement, mais je ne sais pas quelle cover avec clavier utiliser. Des conseils ?


Merci pour vos conseils et vos avis


----------



## super_dalton (10 Septembre 2017)

https://forums.macg.co/threads/fair...ant-de-son-ordi.1279951/page-55#post-13178256


----------



## ibabar (13 Septembre 2017)

Chococed a dit:


> À chaque fois, je me trimballe mon ordinateur DELL vieillissant, tributaire d'un chargeur et d'un partage de connexion avec l'iPhone


Ton problème semble davantage être ce Dell plutôt que ton vieux MacBook. La question ne sera pas "remplacer ton Mac par un iPad Pro" mais plutôt "pourras-tu te passer de ce Dell au niveau pro lorsque tu auras un iPad"?
Donc au final est-ce que tes solutions en entreprise seront compatibles? Ton planning (synchro avec les autres), le réseau (notamment les blocages des machines perso), éventuellement l'usage de progiciels...etc



Chococed a dit:


> je veux aussi me simplifier la vie avec l'appareil photo. Je compte acheter un compact (je suis amateur en photographie, pas professionnel)


Hormis le zoom (parfois puissant, on a des x50) et la préhension, un compact ne t'apportera pas de qualité supérieure à un iPhone (y compris déjà sur le 6s), pas même en basse lumière. Il te faudra à minima passer sur un compact expert (capteur 1" minimum) 



Chococed a dit:


> J'aurai aimé tester cette configuration d'utiliser un iPad avec mon iPad Air que j'ai actuellement, mais je ne sais pas quelle cover avec clavier utiliser


Ça me semble le plus sage. Tu peux même télécharger la GM d'iOS11 sur ton iPad Air.
Hormis le Pencil, un iPad Pro ne t'apportera rien de plus en terme de fonctionnalités (plus puissant, écran plus grand, mais pas plus de fonctions).
Je te conseille de dégoter ce genre de clavier: https://www.logitech.fr/fr-fr/product/type-plus-keyboard-ipad-air-air2
Ça ne vaut pas un SmartKeyboard, il faudra passer par le bluetooth, mais ça te donnera un bon aperçu de ce que pourrait être la solution iPad Pro. Tu peux en trouver pas mal sur leboncoincoin aux alentours de 30€


----------



## Chococed (17 Septembre 2017)

ibabar a dit:


> Ton problème semble davantage être ce Dell plutôt que ton vieux MacBook. La question ne sera pas "remplacer ton Mac par un iPad Pro" mais plutôt "pourras-tu te passer de ce Dell au niveau pro lorsque tu auras un iPad"?
> Donc au final est-ce que tes solutions en entreprise seront compatibles? Ton planning (synchro avec les autres), le réseau (notamment les blocages des machines perso), éventuellement l'usage de progiciels...etc
> 
> 
> ...



Merci pour ta réponse 

Effectivement, niveau professionnel je serai obligé de conserver ce vieux DELL, certains logiciels n'étaient pas compatibles sur iOS...
Néanmoins, j'envisage l'iPad en version pro surtout lors de mes déplacements, où mes besoins seront essentiellement de la recherche web, réponses mails et rédactions de rapport.
Ça m'évite de me trimballer tout l'ordinateur, chargeur et souris...

Pour l'appareil photo, je suis d'accord avec toi, mes recherches se portent en effet sur des compacts expert capteur 1" minimum. C'est en cours de recherche actuellement 

Et pour le clavier, effectivement j'ai commandé ce clavier avant même d'avoir ta réponse ^^
Je suis d'ailleurs en train d'écrire avec en ce moment et je dois dire que je suis vraiment satisfait de cet achat et assez surpris pour l'instant. La prise de note est vraiment un régal, et niveau encombrement c'est le top ! Il faut néanmoins repenser sa façon d'utiliser liPad, mais ça va vite 

Reste plus qu'à trouver des App et des solutions pour stocker les fichiers


----------



## ibabar (17 Septembre 2017)

Chococed a dit:


> Néanmoins, j'envisage l'iPad en version pro surtout lors de mes déplacements, où mes besoins seront essentiellement de la recherche web, réponses mails et rédactions de rapport


Pas sûr que l'iPad Pro t’apporte davantage que ton iPad Air 2

Tu peux aussi penser à un iPhone Plus. Il m’arrive souvent de partir en voyage avec mon 7 Plus seul: l’écran est suffisamment grand pour surfer confortablement sur internet, et l’usage d’un clavier « glissant » fait qu’on tape du texte hyper vite (et cette technologie est vraiment au point, pas beaucoup d’erreurs de frappe).
Couplé à des AirPods pour téléphoner, et la partie appareil photo du 8 semble encore améliorée (capteur plus grand, même si on sera encore loin d’un compact expert).
La contrainte de l’écran 5.5´´ vient plus de la visualisation du texte dans son ensemble (si par exemple tu as une liste ou s’il tu fais du mind-mapping: j’aime bien « couvrir » une grande surface de texte, y compris pour lire un ebook): taper du texte n’est pas gênant (et on peut aussi lui adjoindre un vrai clavier si vraiment on veut un plus grand confort).



Chococed a dit:


> La prise de note est vraiment un régal, et niveau encombrement c'est le top ! Il faut néanmoins repenser sa façon d'utiliser liPad, mais ça va vite


C’est le gros avantage du Pencil (réservé aux versions Pro)
La prise de notes manuscrites est un vrai plus, c’est agréable de tenir son iPad en mode bloc-notes sur un bras, et la reconnaissance d’écriture est top. La vraie révolution de l’iPad Pro, c’est ça (pas de vouloir transformer son iPad en faux ultra-portable en lui adjoignant un clavier).


----------



## effoworld (10 Octobre 2017)

Je vous conseille un ordi type iMac pour accompagner l IPad Pro 
Moi en tant que graphiste illustrateur je l’utilise pour dessiner, faire des recherches , et même la retouche photo ! 
Puis je peux l utiliser en tant que tablette pour mon vieux iMac !


----------

